
Show HN: Fwd is a network port forwarder cross platform/arch dead simple to use - kintoandar
https://github.com/kintoandar/fwd
======
NetStrikeForce
Nice little trick, but what use case does fwd cover than can't be done with
Netcat?

E.g. [http://www.devkb.org/linux/115-TCP-tunnel-port-forwarding-
us...](http://www.devkb.org/linux/115-TCP-tunnel-port-forwarding-using-Netcat)

~~~
kintoandar
nc is a terrific tool with tons features when compared with fwd, the main
difference would be the the ability of accepting multiple connections and the
simplicity of use.

As netcat is already multi platform/arch that wouldn't be a decisive factor.

